# Last Weekend Was Mod Weekend!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I spent a few hours Sunday installing a couple of Mods. The DW is happy, I am happy and we're looking forward to trying them out!

Coleman Mach Thermostat to Hunter Digital Thermostat










Wires Cut










Pig tail from Coleman Mach to RV wiring









Installed SPDT (Single Pole Double Throw) switch. Green wire from pig tail to center, a length of green wire from one side of the swith to the thermostat terminal post and the grey wire to the other side of the switch. This is High/Low fan speed.









Electrical tape to prevent any shorting applied to the board.









Thermostat installed and working!









Wine Glass holder









12VDC reading lamps replaced with LED Puck Lights.









New Puck Lights









My Banana Hammock... Yes I went there!









Good stuff!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Good looking mods!

I'm thinking the wine glass holder should happen in our trailer. I'm gonna pass on the banana hammock!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sometimes you have to live on the edge!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm thinking banana daiquiri's and plastic "glasses" here. Eric, my good man, the gloves are off and mod season is on!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Wine rack i did wife just loved it. I was wondering why you replaced the reading lights? and where did the puck lights come from?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

outbackmac said:


> Wine rack i did wife just loved it. I was wondering why you replaced the reading lights? and where did the puck lights come from?


The reading lamps were junk, hung too low, and were not good for what they were intended. The LED puck lights have two settings making them dim. They also tilt and rotate. My DW picked them up at Bed Bath and Beyond. I also have another set (different) that are remote control. I really like those but don't have a decision where they are going to go or if they will go in.

So there ya are!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> I'm thinking banana daiquiri's and plastic "glasses" here. Eric, my good man, the gloves are off and mod season is on!


 Bring it on Mod Man! Whatchu Got!!!!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> The reading lamps were junk, hung too low, and were not good for what they were intended. The LED puck lights have two settings making them dim. They also tilt and rotate. My DW picked them up at Bed Bath and Beyond. I also have another set (different) that are remote control. I really like those but don't have a decision where they are going to go or if they will go in.


Although we now have LED lights throughout, I still love my puck lights. They're great in the bathroom and just inside the bedroom as they won't bother a sleeping person and they're plenty bright enough to do what you have to do!

We got a few more battery powered lights scattered throughout the OB, I even have one outside the front door that comes on via a motion detector. It's great when you arrive back at your OB in the dark and you were too frugal to leave the regular porch light on.


----------

